# What cell phone do you use currently?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I bought a second hand Sony Ericsson W900 today.

The legend phone of Sony Ericsson, which was relased in October 2005

Generation Z would not know.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy S10. Refurbished, doing a very tiny bit for the planet.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

With a sigh of relief I gave back the company's Blackberry when I took early retirement April 2012. Never got the urge to get one for myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2021)

Woefully outdated with in iPhone XR. Yellow.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A Nokia 3 which I use as infrequently as possible. I really don't like phones very much.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have an Honor 20. Great camera and I use my phone extensively for going online, pics, etc. It's also the reason I have so many typos on my posts. The spellchecker / predictive text is ridiculous. For example, it constantly replaces the word 'recordings' with 'reotdings' which I'm pretty sure is not a word.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TracPhone, pay for minutes. Last time I added minutes I lost the ability to view or send picture files. Group messages also do not come though. Wife's phone did the same thing.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I've managed without one for over 80 years, don't need one now either, nor a pad, pod or tablet; nor do I use Farcebook, Twatter or similar rubbish.


----------



## Tempesta (Sep 2, 2021)

Sony Xperia I

Its multi-dimensional sound from Dolby Atmos, and High-Resolution Audio with DSEE HX keep me in sonic heaven.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy 

I have no clue what the model, it's just not something I pay attention to. It is new, I think it important to keep current as I age. 
I will not let the world pass me by!

A Droid is my choice as it is not Apple. I will not own anything Apple or anything Nike. I simple refuse.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

iPhone 11 Pro Max.

The first phone I've had that didn't make me miss my old Nokia 6820 from 20-years ago, and has encouraged me to use it beyond telephone calls, texts and email.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Tempesta said:


> Sony Xperia I


I'm using Sony Xperia 5 II. The combination of a narrow phone body, top CPU, SD card and a 3,5mm stereo jack has won me over.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a new Motorola android phone about a month ago. I think they call it a Moto G4 or something? My old one was doing fine for the past four years but it's not compatible with the new networks.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

None. My traditional phone does all I need it to, thank you. Now, I suspect that a phone I can keep with or near me at all times will become important at some point, as I'm at the age where, were something adverse to happen to me "out in the wilds", my abilitiy to overcome or at least survive that adversity on my own is highly questionable.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 160643


Nokia XR20 128GB


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Baron Scarpia said:


> Woefully outdated with in iPhone XR. Yellow.


As outdated as Sony Ericsson W900?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like I am the only one who uses a cell phone as old as 2005.

It was a flagship phone when it came out in late 2005.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 160643
> 
> 
> Nokia XR20 128GB


You were robbed - both the date and time are well out. :devil:


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> You were robbed - both the date and time are well out. :devil:


Looks like I am the oldest person here.

I am glad I lived before the android b*******


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

For personal use, I had always used a feature phone (aka a Galápagos phone), and had been resisting a smartphone for a long time, until 2017 when I retired - I finally submitted to pressure from friends and family to move to a smartphone in order to use WhatsApp and LINE, so I took my mother's old Samsung Galaxy Note 3 as she was moving to an iphone! :lol:

In 2019 I decided I had enough with Samsung's amateurish Android customisation, so I moved to a Google Pixel 3a. It was cheap, had the "purest" Android, and a good camera that captured in RAW format. Good, I no longer had to carry a camera with me when I went out. I am still using it and there is no motivation for me to move to another phone in the foreseeable future. Until it dies. :devil:


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

A 4 year old iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> A 4 year old iPhone 7 Plus


Nothing like the old, good Sony Ericsson K750, huh? 

The first new generation Sony Ericsson phone. A new era started with it


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Earlier produced K750, W800, W900 etc, they had superb MegaBass, meaning they had super Bass and Woofer in music by airphone.

No smart phone has had bass and woofer like that.

Sadly..later Sony damaged the MegaBass, meaning MegaBass became useless in later produced Sony Ericsson Walkman Phones. Sony ruined it later. This makes early produced Sony Ericsson phones with MegaBass a legend with super strong bass and woofer that no smart phone has ever had.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today I purchased a secondhand Huawei P40 Pro smartphone for just above 300 Euro. A year ago this phone was introduced as the Huawei flagship. I intend to use it as a second high quality photo camera (next to my Sony DSLR) and as a mobile phone. The fact that Google Apps are blocked doesn't bother me at all. My former smartphone - Nokia 808 Pureview - was purchased in 2013 for 250 Euro. That Nokia flagship was very innovative with its photo camera but lacked the possibility for playing YouTube video (which didn't bother me). Because of this lack the price very quickly went down from about 900 Euro in 2012 to the price mentioned in the course of one year. More or less the same fate happened to the Huawei flagship. The first thing to get done tomorrow is visiting a phone repair shop, where they can remodel my present SIM card to a micro version. In 2013 the Dutch phone company sold SIM cards with an 'eternal' life span (provided you make phone calls) and I like to prolong this 'eternal' life to my present phone.
The Huawei P40 Pro has become famous because of its capabilities in low light circumstances. Well, these dark days before X-mas are perfect for testing this feature.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I use a Tracfone LG Android phone, purchased a couple of years ago for around $30. It gets on the internet when I need to, which on the go, isn't all that much. Since my usage is low, the $15 a month Tracfone plan is more than sufficient.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I switched my Sony Ericsson W810i with Sony Ericsson W900i.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Xiaomi redmi...


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

ToneDeaf&Senile said:


> ... I suspect that a phone I can keep with or near me at all times will become important at some point.


16 or so years ago I bought a flip phone for just this reason, to have in the car in case of a breakdown (which has, in fact, happened). Otherwise, I never used it, using the house phone for all other calls.

Recently, the phone company began "migrating" from copper to fiber optic phone lines, and consequently I was without the house phone for about three months. Because my flip phone gets poor reception in the house, I got a Samsung A12--for free--paying only for the service. Now that the house phone is working I've decided to suspend service on the Samsung because I don't use it, and the flip phone for the car is cheaper.

I hate technology.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Jay said:


> 16 or so years ago I bought a flip phone for just this reason, to have in the car in case of a breakdown (which has, in fact, happened). Otherwise, I never used it, using the house phone for all other calls.
> 
> Recently, the phone company began "migrating" from copper to fiber optic phone lines, and consequently I was without the house phone for about three months. Because my flip phone gets poor reception in the house, I got a Samsung A12--for free--paying only for the service. Now that the house phone is working I've decided to suspend service on the Samsung because I don't use it, and the flip phone for the car is cheaper.
> 
> I hate technology.


One advantage of a flip phone is they're difficult to hack. In an episode of NCIS, every team member's phone got hacked......except Gibbs, whose phone was a flip phone.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3. It's camera is bad (no lens, black spots).


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

None, I have no use for one.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I finally had to upgrade from my iPhone 5C . . . it had reached the end of its automatic updates, and apps were starting to be incompatible as they continued to update. The regular phone speaker stopped working, so all calls had to be on speaker-phone, which I actually didn't mind at all. Then the glass cracked.

Now I have an iPhone SE, which is basically an iPhone 11 stuffed inside an iPhone 8 case.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I just switched to Consumer Cellular, and a Motorola Moto phone. And finally ditched the land line, transferring the number to my new phone. I actually had no choice. The local telco is no longer able to provide reliable service. About a month or so ago, the line went dead and I had no dial tone. The technician was only able to find about a half dozen usable wire pairs in the entire bundle. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago, the line went dead again. The only reason I've kept the landline for the past decade plus is in case of emergency. If I call 911 from a land line, the operator knows where I am before they even answer the phone. From a cell phone, I have to tell them where I am. If I can't talk, perhaps I'm choking, or there's an intruder I don't want hearing me, that's a huge problem. But now with text 911, that's no longer an issue. And if the landline is no longer reliable, that defeats that purpose.

The sad irony is the telcos helped dig their own graves. In the early 90s, the FCC allowed them to sell unregulated services like voice mail and caller ID. To help offset the cost of connecting fiber optic to every home and business. Then in the mid 90s, the dot com boom hit. The telcos shifted their focus to laying trunk line, or "back bone" between major cities. Had they done what they were originally supposed to do, rather then get caught up in the dot com hysteria, they'd be THE broadband providers in the US today. Much of the highly redundant trunk line they laid in the latter half of the 90s likely remains unused to this day.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Us getting rid of the land line is a funny story.

My wife, for the longest time, wanted to keep it "in case of an emergency", like a power failure I guess.

We finally realized that although we pay for the service of having that land line, we never used it, and figured we'd get rid of it, BUT my old job required transmitting order data using a touch tone phone, as well as faxing information, BUT they finally got with the program and switched to online and scan/email.

And we kinda forgot we were still paying for it (auto-pay from the checking account).

Eventually we realized that the phone had been cut off, NOT by our landline provider, but by who bought them out. It turns out they'd sent us plenty of bills, but we had accidentally ignored every single bill as we didn't recognize the name of the company and thought it was junk mail. When they acquired us as customers I guess they didn't get our bank information along with that.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

^^^ You might want to do a credit check. If the new company cut off the service due to nonpayment, they likely reported it to the 3 credit reporting bureaus.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

progmatist said:


> ^^^ You might want to do a credit check. If the new company cut off the service due to nonpayment, they likely reported it to the 3 credit reporting bureaus.


I thought about that, but we'd never signed up to be their customer. 

Technically our previous provider abandoned us, and no arrangements were ever made between Us and the new provider.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

pianozach said:


> I thought about that, but we'd never signed up to be their customer.
> 
> Technically our previous provider abandoned us, and no arrangements were ever made between Us and the new provider.


That argument was made numerous times during the '08 mortgage meltdown. How could a bank have the authority to foreclose, when they can't prove they own the mortgage? But in the end, the banks ended up winning, and the foreclosures went through.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An iPhone SE a couple of years old. But I almost never use it--I loathe the telephone and much prefer contact via email as a civilized method of communication--consider the great correspondences of the past--Jefferson and Adams,etc.; many of The Collected Letters Of...........(your favorite here). They would have used email if they could. My Better Half insisted we get iPhones so that we remain up-to-date. I carry it everywhere outside the house, though, as a safety precaution. And it takes a decent photo.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Got an iPhone 12 last week. Because I was switching carriers (ATT -> Verizon) I got the phone "for free." My monthly carrier charge remained about the same, and I got a $200 credit, which I will use to pay my first several months of coverage.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

My old iPhone 6 from 2015 still looks & works like new. To those who say "I don't need a smart phone, I'd never use it" here's a list of what I do with mine. Hint: Placing calls is about last on the list.

music player (bluetoothed to different devices)
email reader
newsgroup client
compass
flashlight
camera
video camera
picture viewer
movie screen
calculator
watch
book reader
GPS
note taker
voice memos
Internet browser
song identifier
speech-to-text
barcode reader
check depositer
computer (spreadsheets, documents, etc.)
calendar
alarm clock
map
address book
TV remote
train & bus schedules
DVD and CD collection list
shopping list
video conference phone
movie tickets
Oblique Strategies
Starbucks card
games
Kodak kiosk interface
radio
TV
garage door opener
bus schedule
anagram generator
Scrabble board (play with friends!)
National Parks guide
phone
When I was in the Netherlands, I found I could drop a pin on the map when I got off the bus, & wander some new city to my heart's content. When I was ready to leave again, my phone gave me turn-by-turn instructions how to get back to the bus stop.

Incidentally, when I left Verizon I was paying close to $200/mo for service. I moved to Xfinity (where I get my TV & internet) and now pay $12/mo. for cell service. Yes, you read that right. Coverage is, if anything, better than Verizon.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Realme C11 (2021) 4GB/64GB. I bought it for 22900HUF. (The state gave me 20000HUF to replace my old 3G phone.)
It's good, but oversized.


----------

